# Storm Sandy After Action Report



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

prepper posted his personal experience pre & post Storm Sandy - interesting real life perspective on a major storm - his preps - his adaptives to the situations - victories & failures .....

Hurricane Sandy A.A.R. - Survivalist Forum


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

any Storm Sandy survivors with any additional input?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Interesting and well written. That guy really had his act together.

One thing that I don't understand. He recommends the Lugable Loo because they couldn't flush the toilets. But can't you still use the regular toilet without flushing? Just sponge out the water and line it with a garbage bag. I always thought the Lugable Loo was for hunters and fisherman (fisherladies) in the woods.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Interesting and well written. That guy really had his act together.
> 
> One thing that I don't understand. He recommends the Lugable Loo because they couldn't flush the toilets. But can't you still use the regular toilet without flushing? Just sponge out the water and line it with a garbage bag. I always thought the Lugable Loo was for hunters and fisherman (fisherladies) in the woods.


sewers might have been flooded - treatment plants were definitely off line .... didn't say anything about sewer back ups into the homes or him sealing off the outflow sanitary ....


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

why its name is Sandy Storm or Storm Sandy?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

emmawatson7867 said:


> why its name is Sandy Storm or Storm Sandy?


hurricanes & storms are given people's first names ....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Really interesting read.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Good stuff, peeps!

Our Paranoid Prepper at Beans, Bullets, Bandages & You went through Sandy as well, and here's what he had to say about the experience (clicky)...


----------

